# How much encapsulated citric acid



## valjhd3 (Nov 18, 2014)

I am making a 10# batch of venison summer sausage and have no idea how much encapsulated summer sausage to use.  Everything I have read says to use 3 oz for 25 lbs of meat, but I am using 10 lbs of meat and need to know what that breaks down to in tablespoons.  Help please.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2014)

If you reload ammunition....  use your powder scale.....   if not.... time to buy an electronic grams scale...  preferably in the range of 0-500 grams or less....


----------



## themule69 (Nov 18, 2014)

valjhd3 said:


> I am making a 10# batch of venison summer sausage and have no idea how much encapsulated summer sausage to use.  Everything I have read says to use 3 oz for 25 lbs of meat, but I am using 10 lbs of meat and need to know what that breaks down to in tablespoons.  Help please.


That would be 1.2 OZ or 34 grams. As Dave said you need some good scales. Check Harbor Freight. Also I see that this is your first post. When you get a chance will you drop by roll call so everyone can give you a proper SMF welcome?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2014)

Finally I found it......    Seems that all ECA's may be different....    The real deal is, do not run through a grinder...   
The coating melts between 130-150 deg. F...

Backwoods ECA.......  

How do I use it?

3 oz. for 25 lbs. of meat or 1 level teaspoon per pound of meat.
++++++++++++++++++++++++
Butcher and Packer..... 

Encapsulated Citric Acid (1 lb)

$8.50

The main ingredient used when a person wants a fermented sausage flavor. When used correctly, it is almost impossible to tell if the sausage was manufactured by fermentation or by the use of this product. There is no need to worry about processing under special conditions just add to meat at end of the mixing process (making sure that you do not grind meat again), mix, stuff, and cook. You will make wonderful salami, summer, and snack sausages without the trouble. Use 1.5 oz of our Special Tangy Flavoring per 25 pounds of meat.
  •Model: 1-1062
++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Walton's

ENCAPSULATED CITRIC ACID

Add this to your summer sausage & snack sticks to provide that familiar "tang" you find in summer sausages. 

 Use: Use 12 to 16 ozs. per 100 lbs. of meat. To achieve about a 4.9 pH, use 12 oz. per 100 lbs. of meat.
 DO NOT REGRIND once mixed into product.




We recommend using 4 ounces per 25 lbs if you are trying to make a shelf stable product.  While this may not guarantee that you reach shelf stability, it can help lower the pH of the meat product enough to be very close.

 Also acts as a nitrite accelerator, so you do NOT have to hold the product in cooler/refrigerator overnight.


----------



## valjhd3 (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks so much!  I looked everywhere and just could not figure it out.  This is my first post on here, but I have found a lot of very good information on here.  This is also my first time making summer sausage.  I smoke a lot of things but never made sausage before so I wanted to make sure I did everything right.  Thanks!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 18, 2014)

1 ounce equals 2 tablespoons, this is the formula I use to mix spices for my sausage. I guess this wouldn't work for you if this stuff is in pill form !


----------



## venture (Nov 18, 2014)

Ounces to tablespoons will depend on the grind of what is being used.

I would recommend going by weight if the vendor's instruction calls for weight?

I would guess all this stuff comes out of a couple of places and may (or may not) be standardized?

Going by the vendor instruction removes all doubt for me.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 20, 2014)

My one ounce equals 2 tablespoons formula will work fine for pre-mixed spices from the major distributors.


----------



## valjhd3 (Nov 20, 2014)

Ok, so the summer sausage turned out great!!!  The flavor and texture were spot on.  For those of you who make smaller batches like me, I used 1 Tbsp of ECA for every 5 lbs of meat.  It was awesome.....thanks for all the help!  :yahoo:  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2014)

valjhd3 said:


> Ok, so the summer sausage turned out great!!!  The flavor and texture were spot on.  For those of you who make smaller batches like me, I used 1 Tbsp of ECA for every 5 lbs of meat.  It was awesome.....thanks for all the help!  :yahoo:  :grilling_smilie:




Who's brand of ECA did you use and what recommendations were on the package.....


Dave


----------



## valjhd3 (Nov 20, 2014)

I got it from Butcher & Packer Supply in a 1 lb bag.  The bag says to use 1.5 oz for every 25 lbs of meat.  All other sources I found said to use 3 oz per 25 lbs of meat.  I used 2 TBSP in 10 lbs of meat and it turned out great.  http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=86_109&products_id=897


----------



## valjhd3 (Nov 20, 2014)

001.JPG



__ valjhd3
__ Nov 20, 2014


----------

